# Stuck!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More video of muddy farm equipment.

Regards, Mike

http://community.agriculture.com/t5/Machinery-Talk/Stuck-Check-out-these-photos/td-p/205071


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. I don't feel quiet so bad about about getting my 780 round baler stuck a couple of years ago.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh, after watching the video I'd say if you to avoid getting stuck, stay away from John Deere and other off breed equipment.


----------

